
How to be a cultural superpower - nreece
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/home/sunday-toi/special-report/How-to-be-a-cultural-superpower/articleshow/5256363.cms
======
heresy
That article misses the boat.

American cultural exports aren't popular because of some Ten Year Plan by the
government to promote them.

They're popular because they've found things that appeal to a large number of
people, and because they represent the culture of the United States, which is
still has (if somewhat tarnished) the appeal of anyone, from any background,
being able to "make it".

I don't see China competing in this "race" at all, to be honest. A culture
rooted in extreme nationalism and glorification of the past, what is
attractive about it to anyone who doesn't happen to be Han Chinese?

India, on the other hand, has a lot more to offer, in my opinion again, but if
the popularity of Bollywood movies and music are any indication..

~~~
anamax
Bingo.

The US govt didn't export rock, jazz, r&b, soul, country, etc. (The USO did
export some big band during WWII.)

Besides, the US already imports culture. It just doesn't catch on (the British
invasion being an exception).

See <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lNFRLrP014> for an example of culture
invasion.

------
alanthonyc
It's like a game of Civ come to life.

~~~
camccann
I'm still hoping for a Space Race Victory...

~~~
stcredzero
If they can get the right team in place, it will be a cinch to kick the United
State's ass in the next 10 years. Our space program has become a jobs program.
Innovative work is discouraged while doing the same stuff for an incredible
markup is the name of the game. Bureaucratic aparatchiks are the movers and
shakers in that world. Their inertia will keep the US back if someone else
wants to step up to the plate and kick some ass.

